# Good Price Great Stand



## Cosmicsniper

Nice review!

I have the same stand for my 12" Hitachi CMS. It's beefy and heavy, great for contractor use.

However, for the shop, I'm not crazy about it since, like any fold-away device, it wastes space when open. And, because I use the saw largely as a chop saw, the stand is too difficult to open and close (it's heavy and clunky with a big saw on it) on a use-by-use basis.

To me, it makes more since to have a workstation-mounted CMS in the shop, but to have the stand in storage for when you need it away from the shop.


----------



## Fallon

http://www.homedepot.com/RIDGID/RIDGID/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ18gZ18g/R-202673168/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

The Ridgid stand is well under $200, not $600. I think I paid $160 for mine a year or 2 ago. I like my Ridgid & the design seems pretty similar to that Delta of yours. I'm pretty sure mine doesn't have a 360 swivel , which looking at your photos seems to save a good amount of space when stored upright. The slider CMS on mine takes up a large amount of room even when stored vertically, I think that swivel would help a bit on that front.


----------



## ellen35

I've had this stand for several years… very sturdy and easy to move… now if only my miter saw were lighter!!!


----------



## Chipy

I hear that ellen35!!! I gripe about a lot of tools but it is nice to sing the praises of one that has performed for years! My Dewalt is a lot lighter than the slider models and will cut 5.5 crown and base molding.


----------

